# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  Old huts

## johnd

Looking back through some pictures of a fair few years ago I came across these two huts.
Any body recognise them

----------


## gonetropo

lower one could be snowflake hut in kaikoura, long gone now

----------


## johnd

Not bad @gonetropo dont know it by the name snowflake, it was in the Bluff stream, used to have newspaper plastered all over the inside.... made for interesting reading. It may have been a rabbitters hut I think.

----------


## scotty

here's one I came across in october

----------


## freelancer

Looks like Honk's hut Pureora Forest..

----------


## scotty

yea not many go there now..... track is pretty knackered  little used and unmarked for the most part think even the goat cullers get choppered in to it

----------


## Sarvo

> Looks like Honk's hut Pureora Forest..


Say what = Honks Hut ??
You sound like you been in my territory??
You meaning “Honk Reynolds” Hut

----------


## Sarvo

I do WISH people on here would put their TRUE Location 
I personally think age and location should be "compulsary"

Prob get a smack for saying that :-(   :Mouse:

----------


## freelancer

You wouldn't want to get too far off the track in there without a compass or gps either.. How's the inside of the hut mate? Still waterproof, stove still ok?

----------


## Sarvo

> You wouldn't want to get too far off the track in there without a compass or gps either.. How's the inside of the hut mate? Still waterproof, stove still ok?


You serious ??
Compasses wernt even invented then :-)

----------


## scotty

the stove is a pile of rust in a heap on the floor ......waterproof enough in an emergency.......the map i have with the track and location drawn on  by hand was done well before gps .....and pretty accurate too

----------


## Sarvo

> You wouldn't want to get too far off the track in there without a compass or gps either.. How's the inside of the hut mate? Still waterproof, stove still ok?


Can't be the Honks Hut I know as there is NO track into there

----------


## scotty

there isnt now.....only to the stream crossing ......

----------


## doinit

> I do WISH people on here would put their TRUE Location 
> I personally think age and location should be "compulsary"
> 
> Prob get a smack for saying that :-(


Mate that bloody mouse is aweome,,,love im

----------


## northdude

this one isnt there any more as far as i know either

----------


## northdude

or this one

----------


## Russian 22.

What happened to them? The mid okahu hut got burnt down. Bit of a shame. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## northdude

got burnt down i hope whoever did it is in a life threatening situation one day and needs to use either of them

----------


## chainsaw

@johnd that first hut looks very much like HorseShoe Flat hut in lower Moerali but the hill behind is not big enough and not enough bush

----------


## MSL

this ones a bit past it

----------


## scotty

> this ones a bit past it


i dunno....... could get $100k on the auckland market.......

----------


## Danny

> What happened to them? The mid okahu hut got burnt down. Bit of a shame. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Doc did that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## johnd

@chainsaw it is/was on the inland Kaikoura's. Dont know if many ever came across it, we were in there 10 yrs after it was built and the pots were still shiny

----------


## Russian 22.

> got burnt down i hope whoever did it is in a life threatening situation one day and needs to use either of them


They would regret it for sure if that happened.




> Doc did that. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard they did that so they didn't have to go spend money on it. And the river crossing got dodgy.

----------


## doinit

The amount of huts that DOC have destroyed is quite huge NZ wide ,includes rock bivs in areas that could save some poor sods life.

----------


## Danny

Yep always was dodgy- Especially in a Toyota Corona 
But thats why we love the great outdoors though isnt it??? I pulled out a camper van there the other week, stuck in the sand basically in that creek, bloody tourists. 

Just sad, every time we loose something like these huts we loose a large chunk of who we are and what some amazing people have done and seen in these areas...
but to blame H&S as a way to bulldoze huts is wrong. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kristopher

Doinit

Just on that, there was a proposal to remove rock cairns or knock them over, they have saved life. Lets hope that common sense prevails.

----------


## tetawa

Not with this lot in charge," woops"

----------


## kristopher

Tetawa

Just the lot that will not see reason or have not come across anyone in a situation not realising what cairns represent ( Tin Range and the Whitcombe (Neave to the Pass) come to mind.

----------


## Russian 22.

Anyone know of Otto lye?? Heard some crack up stuff about him. He's made a few bivvy in the Kawekas. 

Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk

----------


## Boar Freak

> Anyone know of Otto lye?? Heard some crack up stuff about him. He's made a few bivvy in the Kawekas. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9506 using Tapatalk


Would be interested to hear about some of the stuff. Did try to find some of the old spots of local legends in the Kawekas but no luck yet.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Would be interested to hear about some of the stuff. Did try to find some of the old spots of local legends in the Kawekas but no luck yet.


I got told about one of them. The Kawekas are a bit of a drive so haven't been back to find it.

He has heaps of them scattered around the park. He has a special way of hiding the tracks to them. There'll be something out of place along a track and then 20 to 30 metres off the track there'll be a path. usually a tarp pond for water supply. The old fellas Hilton and Alan still mess with him by mucking around with the special signal and then find him and have a chat. They start cracking up when he rants on about the person who is moving things about. 

Still going strong for an 80 or so year old. 

That was the stuff that I remember off the top of my head.

----------


## doinit

> Doinit
> 
> Just on that, there was a proposal to remove rock cairns or knock them over, they have saved life. Lets hope that common sense prevails.


There is not a lot of common sense among the DOC nowadays.What on earth are they thinking about rock cairns for let alone removeing them, pathetic.
Cairns are there for a logical reason, DOC don't do logic.

----------


## BeeMan

Interested if anyone knows this hut. Mooseman is guna have to bite his tonque. Spent a heck of a lot of time here, meathunting, possuming, weekend hunting and hiding out of the weather.  :Cool:

----------


## Danny

> Interested if anyone knows this hut. Mooseman is guna have to bite his tonque. Spent a heck of a lot of time here, meathunting, possuming, weekend hunting and hiding out of the weather. Attachment 84907


Almost looks like the old Hautapu hut?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

Forestry block on good tracks if you could get there in a two wheel drive Lux  :Grin:

----------


## BeeMan

Yeah Danny, in the 70s n 80s. Cool place.

----------


## BeeMan

You will know this one as well Danny.  :Pacman:   Another old spot with heaps of good hunting area on the door step. Mooseman and I spent a lot of our early days building leg muscles around here.

----------


## ONYVA

plateau hut ?

----------


## Danny

Hautapu has always been a favourite mainly cause of the good times with my Poppa and the deer in the area (Pukeroa) back then. Recently a couple of good boars. 
Was up there Sunday and the Plateau. Heard one but in an unlikely spot. 
Waipunga and the South was a great hang out for a sleep and a base also. 
Great pictures guys.

----------


## BeeMan

Plateau hut, yep.

----------


## BeeMan

Have you fullas bumped into this hut, I came across it while doing possums in the above areas.

----------


## Mooseman

What about these ones?

----------


## Mooseman

And these

----------


## Danny

Cool pics, I nearly had to crash at the Trig (tin) hut last year as the weather closed in...

----------


## Mooseman

Yeh she's a bit of a rat haven but it still is a dry spot when the weather is shit. Have to catch up some time Danny we could have a good time chatting about the area.

----------


## Danny

> Yeh she's a bit of a rat haven but it still is a dry spot when the weather is shit. Have to catch up some time Danny we could have a good time chatting about the area.


Definitely!  you and my old man would NEVER shut up...

----------


## BeeMan

You are sure a lucky guy Danny. If you had stayed the night in Trig hut the rats would of chewed the skin of your feet and eaten ya nose.   :Psmiley:

----------


## Danny

> You are sure a lucky guy Danny. If you had stayed the night in Trig hut the rats would of chewed the skin of your feet and eaten ya nose.


Indeed!

----------


## Mooseman

The huts I posted are in the order posted , Saddle Hut , North Waipunga, South Waipunga, Trig Hut and The Old Te Iringa Hut in the Kaimanawa's, all are gone bar Trig Hut.

----------


## Danny

> You will know this one as well Danny.   Another old spot with heaps of good hunting area on the door step. Mooseman and I spent a lot of our early days building leg muscles around here.Attachment 84949


Packed out a good boar off there about 6 years back. God, help my brokenass!
All three of these boars were caught within 1 km of the Plateau hut, Trig and Hautapu huts. Best being 204lb. Bloody good tusks up on native edges. 
I miss the deer numbers these days. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

The Plateau and Waipuna were without pine trees when I spent my time there.

----------


## BeeMan

You must have ground ur teeth down as much as me tetawa. Spent some time battling through the monowai and tea tree to get to the native aswell.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tetawa

> You must have ground ur teeth down as much as me tetawa. Spent some time battling through the monowai and tea tree to get to the native aswell.


Spent a lot of time in the bottom end of the Waipunga during the 60's.

----------


## Shootm

Here’s one for you guys. The old Manson hut.

----------


## doinit

> Here’s one for you guys. The old Manson hut.
> 
> Attachment 125775
> Attachment 125776



Interesting pic with Dick Hart slashed into the woodwork,,was a culler of course and now Jason his son is running a goat culling crew around the country. Some of you North dudes probably know him,nice bloke and damn good at his job.
Just out of  interest Jason is also our Secretary for the NZ Deer cullers Inc.

----------


## Mathias

> Just out of  interest Jason is also our Secretary for the NZ Deer cullers Inc.


Would I be correct in saying that Jim Davis once held the position of secretary? Jim was my uncle.

----------


## doinit

> Would I be correct in saying that Jim Davis once held the position of secretary? Jim was my uncle.


Jim was the editor back down the line Mathias  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

I hadnt seen this thread before. I used to hunt a lot from Pukeroa through Central Whirinaki, Te Taumutu, Upper Whirinaki and Plateau during the mid 1960"s. Cullers were still in Kaingaroa in those days but I liked Central- Te taumutu ( which I nicknamed christmas creek), which used to be like parkland then. Nothing left of Pukeroa now but I noticed a bivvy on the edge toward old hautapu site on the bush edge a couple of years ago. Ive been wondeting if it can be legally driven to during fire season on the old pukeroa road. ( My knees are pretty buggered to walk far these days.

----------


## Mathias

> Jim was the editor back down the line Mathias


Ah thats right, he did your magazine. I recall seeing a few copies at his place in Wanaka.

----------


## tetawa

> I hadnt seen this thread before. I used to hunt a lot from Pukeroa through Central Whirinaki, Te Taumutu, Upper Whirinaki and Plateau during the mid 1960"s. Cullers were still in Kaingaroa in those days but I liked Central- Te taumutu ( which I nicknamed christmas creek), which used to be like parkland then. Nothing left of Pukeroa now but I noticed a bivvy on the edge toward old hautapu site on the bush edge a couple of years ago. Ive been wondeting if it can be legally driven to during fire season on the old pukeroa road. ( My knees are pretty buggered to walk far these days.


 @Danny should be able to point you in the right direction, haven't been there for 45 years.

----------


## Danny

> @Danny should be able to point you in the right direction, haven't been there for 45 years.


Yep the road is still accessible as long as you obviously come via Waipunga or South Rds. The Waipunga end in best to access those spots as the Pukeroa end has deliberately been left (Douglas fur overgrown) and the roads arent flash... not like the old days in my Grandfathers Toyota Corona - 60kms around corners looking for deer and rabbits. He was a mad but likeable bugger. 
Its quite a maze through there these days as its all been cutover and it looks a way different year to year but its great to get to those spots. I tent by the old Hautapu hut, not because its nice because it aint! but because it has some lovely memories for me and no doubt way more for you old as buggers 
The Forest is open soon (hopefully) so that cuts an hour off the drive through to those iconic spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

Came across this dero hut a couple of years ago. A bit of love and it would be good again!

----------


## Shearer

Concrete fire place even. Time to adopt it I think.

----------


## tetawa

> Yep the road is still accessible as long as you obviously come via Waipunga or South Rds. The Waipunga end in best to access those spots as the Pukeroa end has deliberately been left (Douglas fur overgrown) and the roads aren’t flash... not like the old days in my Grandfathers Toyota Corona - 60kms around corners looking for deer and rabbits. He was a mad but likeable bugger. 
> It’s quite a maze through there these days as it’s all been cutover and it looks a way different year to year but it’s great to get to those spots. I tent by the old Hautapu hut, not because it’s nice because it ain’t! but because it has some lovely memories for me and no doubt way more for you old as buggers 
> The Forest is open soon (hopefully) so that cuts an hour off the drive through to those iconic spots. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When all the "crap" is over, need to do a trip over there, many great memories but know it won't be the same.

----------


## Danny

> When all the "crap" is over, need to do a trip over there, many great memories but know it won't be the same.


Thatll be good mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucky

Felt old reading this thread , couldn’t tell you how many times I walked past or stayed in Te Iringa Hut and I don’t have one picture of it , old pic here of Waipunga , and a new one to recognise that is now gone

----------


## Lucky



----------


## Ranger 888

In the 1980s, took my boat down to Waikaremoana one roar, and camped on a beach under Panekiri. Poking around the lake edge in the boat, and I followed a smallish stream up which spilled into the lake. Pushed through some thickish growth overhanging the stream, and lo and behold, found a small jetty built of manuka stakes. A ladder led from the water up to the jetty decking. From the jetty, we spotted a neat little hut complete with a pot belly stove and a couple of bunks. As it was cold, we shifted camp and moved in to the hut. When my mate asked what would happen if the owner arrived while we were there, I said we'd ask if he had a permit and resource consent for the structure.....
Came home with 2 good stags, shot metres from the lake edge (and boat!). Fookin' luxury!

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Tribute to a true outsider Westies hut , Southland .  LOOK IT UP ON GOOGLE ,it's a great read ..
 After living in his hut at Prices Harbour for around eight years, Westy left to 'hutsit' for extended periods in other huts along the South Coast. His last one was a private hut at Te Wae Wae Bay before retiring around age 70 to live back in Invercargill, where his daughter, 'Burt' lived. 

When DOC got wind Westies 'private and unlicensed' hut had been abandoned, they began making plans to demolish it. If outdoor enthusiasts (and helicopter pilot) Cliff and Ann McDermott of Invercargill hadn't put in an 11th hour bid to save it in July 2007, offering to upgrade it at their own expense, DOC would have gone in and torn it down, burn what they could on a big bonfire on the beach and haul out the non-burnables by helicopter. 

McDermott's application to bring the hut up to DOC standards required first a geologists report to make sure the cave was actually safe from potential rockfalls. The final report listed many changes to the hut, like removing the wood range which was in a bad state or repair. 

Westy had gone to great lengths to seal the buildings from draughts, using left over rolls of wallpaper to line the walls and ceilings. Acknowledging that some compromise had to be made for a hut that could provide emergency shelter along an exposed coast, DOC relented to retaining the flammable wallpaper which gives this structure an absolutely unique protective feeling. Quite possibly the only fully wallpapered back country hut in all New Zealand! 

RIP Westy, a real legend.

----------


## K95

Every hunter in NZ should know this one. Sitting on the bunk in here gave me a warm feeling of being at home. Highly recommend visiting while it's still there, complete with all the names in pencil underneath the bunk posts. Prices Flat hut Whitcombe River.

----------


## R93

> Every hunter in NZ should know this one. Sitting on the bunk in here gave me a warm feeling of being at home. Highly recommend visiting while it's still there, complete with all the names in pencil underneath the bunk posts. Prices Flat hut Whitcombe River.
> 
> Attachment 136855


Never stayed in it but have shot deer right out front of it

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

> Attachment 135625


A great thread. Thanks guys.

----------


## bluebaiter222

johnd,s original post in Jan 18 kicking off this thread.Pretty sure the first happy snap is of the NZFS Jam Hut in Jam Stream,T.R. Clarence Blk. The background steep weetbix country should jog memories

----------


## 30late

This is the original Ruahine Corner Hut when i first went there must have been late 1970s.
You can see frame for new hut nearby, this a photo of my original so date not correct

----------


## johnd

Very close  @bluebaiter222 , but I will give its secret location.
Its the Muzzle hut in the Muzzle stream.
If you look on a map it was / is situated at the fork in the stream.
Back when I took this picture in around 1980 the hut was still like new, the matresses were in good nick and the billies and pots all clean as.
Mein Fuhrer of the day Les Battersby told us before we went in.
"oh yeah I have shot Chamy from the door"

Well we were sitting on a log outside the hut having a break when someone says
"Dont look now but I think theres three Chamy looking down at us"

Bugger me!

The hut was a trick to find as it was tucked back in behind trees on the stream junction. Also I guess being on the Bluff Station at the time made poor access for Joe Blogs and it was probably a 6 hr drive in if you had permission. The cullers would have used it I guess, but they seemed to concentrate more on the seaward range.

It sure was step country, we used to grow our eyebrows long just to hang on when sidling  :Pacman:  ( an old saying from back in the day)

----------


## 30late

Anyone who has hunted the Hihitahi bush near Taihape will know Zekes hut ,it has been replaced by a flash new one now.

----------


## Shearer

Here's the new one.

----------


## 30late

Hey Shearer thanks for posting that, the new hut is definatly an upgrade but i have a lot of good memories from staying in the old Zekes hut , used to practically live there in my possum trapping days when i lived in Taihape. cheers

----------


## bluebaiter222

She,s a dead ringer for the Jam Hut.Especially with the non std coloursteel weatherboards as exterior cladding.FS  must have used that as default cladding when setting up the Clarence Blk Huts.Could have sworn that photo background is where you throw the tea leaves @ the  Jam Hut

----------


## johnd

Never made it to the Jam, went up the George and to the saddle but was never a destination  I needed at that time in my life. I think by the time I got to the top, it was time enough to go home. There was plenty of hunting on the other side of the river as a rule if you didnt have venison in mind ( there were plenty around, you just werent allowed to shoot them.)  
Just as a side note, I was watching the George stream for a while one day hoping an animal would come out and to my surprise a stoat zipped out onto the rocks, and across to the other side.
What the fuck are you doing up here I thought to myself, I should have shot the little bugger as it turns out as no deer were seen.

----------


## tetawa

Here's one from yesteryear.

----------


## tetawa

Sid's Camp, Lower Waiau below Te Waiotukapiti.

----------


## Danny

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetawa

> Nice. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know if it's still there, be 30 years since last there. Area took a hammering during "Bola"

----------


## Shearer

Duleys Hut. (location classified). Think a Beech tree went through it a few years back? @GregD

----------


## Danny

Thats the thing with these huts aye; its not just a place to stay the night its the areas,the animals, the dogs, the mates, the drama and the people who are not able to be with us anymore.

----------


## 25/08IMP

> Anyone who has hunted the Hihitahi bush near Taihape will know Zekes hut ,it has been replaced by a flash new one now.
> Attachment 137016Attachment 137017


Yip stayed there plenty of roars with my mate and his old man Graham Nichol.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

Nice old pics..cheers

----------


## scotty

> Attachment 137165
> Attachment 137166
> Attachment 137167
> Attachment 137168
> Attachment 137169
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


like the high tech hunting gear displayed in these photos.......and the van , is that a prefect or an old husky?

----------


## scotty

never mind figured it out its an a55

----------


## Danny



----------


## K95

Couple more oldies from my Grandfather's albums.

----------


## doinit

Used to spotlight Thar and Chamois off the Ball Hut road many decades ago.
Great ol pics..

----------


## Mathias

@johnd Do you remember this hut, just upstream on the Clarence a bit from your second photo on OP? Bluff Stream.

----------


## johnd

@Mathias, dont exactly remember the hut, the colour seems familiar if that makes sense, the land looks pretty green though!
So was it on the Muzzle station? Looks to be up one of the side streams ? Tiger country for sure.

----------


## Mathias

> @Mathias, dont exactly remember the hut, the colour seems familiar if that makes sense, the land looks pretty green though!
> So was it on the Muzzle station? Looks to be up one of the side streams ? Tiger country for sure.


Yep Muzzle Station, just above the junction of Bluff & Digger Streams. Briar & tigers  :Wink:

----------


## Lucky

This must be up there with one of the oldest huts , built in 1898

----------


## Mohawk .308

Not very clear but this is the old hut up jap creek in the Kaimanawas

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Not very clear but this is the old hut up jap creek in the Kaimanawas 
> Attachment 137559
> 
> Attachment 137561


That was a great hut it's a shame we lost it.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mohawk .308

> That was a great hut it's a shame we lost it.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Yep sure was

----------


## Lucky

Some of the back country huts are only still there because they are maintained by the likes of NZDA and some Alpine Trusts/clubs , thumbs up to anyone who’s ever been involved in maintaining one .

----------


## Shearer

> Not very clear but this is the old hut up jap creek in the Kaimanawas 
> Attachment 137559
> 
> Attachment 137561


Went up there for a look once but by that stage the pot belly was already rotted out and the place wasn't very inviting. It was in a great area.

----------


## Shearer

> This must be up there with one of the oldest huts , built in 1898
> Attachment 137558


Name? Where?

----------


## Bos

Heres another couple.
First one is what we used to call the Back hut on Ngamatea. Havent been back since 1976.
Second one is below the Makirkiri flats at the back of Mangohane

----------


## Lucky

> Name? Where?


 @Shearer Camp Stream Hut ,eastern side of Lake Tekapo

----------


## Basenjiboy

Camp Stream hut was getting hammered by the Te Araroa Trail walkers
(never supposed to have 20+ every weekend)

lowering of tourist numbers might mean it lasts a bit longer!

----------


## doinit

Harris Stream Hut...Lower Dobson around 1971 unfinished.

----------


## Lucky

Here’s a Old one reaped in History , Urquharts Hut , built in 1933 , head of the Wilberforce towards Browning Pass , Still got dirt floor and pole and canvas bunks , bit nippy in the winter this one , check out the Cullers Talley on back of Door

----------


## Mathias

Had some chilly nights in that hut brrrr. Gotta almost sit in the fireplace during winter  :Wink:

----------


## bluebaiter222

That Gerald Goodyer seasonal tally stands @ the Canty record.Alot of those tails were from the Mathias that season.He,s still around- farms in the Lindis

----------


## MSL

> Attachment 137626
> Attachment 137627
> 
> Heres another couple.
> First one is what we used to call the Back hut on Ngamatea. Havent been back since 1976.
> Second one is below the Makirkiri flats at the back of Mangohane


Was that on a big swampy clearing, the second one? What year was the photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Murray N

Enjoying this thread , so important these old huts are saved for future generations

----------


## Bos

> Was that on a big swampy clearing, the second one? What year was the photo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I think so from what I remember - pic is fairly recent, about 98/99 I think. Hut wasn't liveable back then, unless you were really desperate

----------


## Lucky

> Had some chilly nights in that hut brrrr. Gotta almost sit in the fireplace during winter


Hahaha , I reckon

----------


## MSL

> Yea I think so from what I remember - pic is fairly recent, about 98/99 I think. Hut wasn't liveable back then, unless you were really desperate





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucky

Te Puke Hut , Kawekas , great place if  not clouded in

----------


## Bos

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a shame ah. They get to a point where its either much needed maintenance or gone forever - the latter in this case
I remember shooting 3 deer on the flats just above the hut with me old mate Vern Conchie

----------


## Frogfeatures

> Te Puke Hut , Kawekas , great place if  not clouded in 
> Attachment 137715


Gotta flash porch on the front, now
Great hunting area.

----------


## Shearer



----------


## Lucky

> Attachment 137868


Spent a quiet New Year’s Eve in that hut 1 year , veranda a handy addition

----------


## Lucky



----------


## Frogfeatures

> Attachment 138389


Wheres this ?

----------


## Mathias

> Wheres this ?


Washbourne Hut Upper Rakaia River. If you look on the outside walls near the door there's musterers names written in pencil from over 100yrs ago.

----------


## LBD

> Attachment 138389


Always loved that hut... and the Urqarts up the Wilberforce... some where I have photos of the names written on the walls... the writing lasted because it was written in the days of old lead pencils on real galvanized iron and I suspect there was some sort of lasting chemical reaction, because they are all out in the weather.

Next hut up valley is the Reischek.... also a nice hut.

----------


## MSL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LBD

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


St Winifreds... but you are facing the wrong direction with the camera....

----------


## MSL

Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

Home is where you hang your hat and shiver lol.
Stoney crk biv.

----------


## LBD

Snap... thats funny... classic
I was there late April last year

----------


## southernman

I have to tell the old man about this thread, he built a pile of huts threw Nelson, central NI, Nelson lakes Cupola was one, said they were walking back up the lake, with a load of jelly and longer posts, when news came on the radio, that JFK was killed.

Think he spent  the sixty's, In nelson and the coast, building huts, and was part of the forestry crew, that started the swing bridge building, with the first test bridge in Lewis pass, know he surveyed and built, all the ones up the Ngarururoro, plus a few in Whakatane,  Got quite a few photos of the old huts, 
 He's got sum good yarns, I know the Mokihinui river flat hut on the west coast, had no lining on the walls, cause they didn't get it moved off the flat, when the river started too flood, and it floated away.

----------


## bluebaiter222

Doinit- wondering whether FS didnt run out of Hut/Biv names to tack onto them back in the day.Your happy snap of that Stoney Creek Biv doesnt tally with the one I,m familiar with, talking about the Stoney Creek FS Biv on St.James. There's probably more than half a dozen Boundry Stream/Rocky Creek models out there

----------


## Lucky

> I have to tell the old man about this thread, he built a pile of huts threw Nelson, central NI, Nelson lakes Cupola was one, said they were walking back up the lake, with a load of jelly and longer posts, when news came on the radio, that JFK was killed.
> 
> Think he spent  the sixty's, In nelson and the coast, building huts, and was part of the forestry crew, that started the swing bridge building, with the first test bridge in Lewis pass, know he surveyed and built, all the ones up the Ngarururoro, plus a few in Whakatane,  Got quite a few photos of the old huts, 
>  He's got sum good yarns, I know the Mokihinui river flat hut on the west coast, had no lining on the walls, cause they didn't get it moved off the flat, when the river started too flood, and it floated away.


Be great to see some early pics when they were first built

----------


## Lucky

Inside pic of Washbourne Hut , lovely wee hut that oozes character , yes the old names on the iron is incredible , a lot of the really old huts like this one are old musterers huts that the public can now use , not sure what the earliest NZFS Huts were ?  does somebody on here know ?

----------


## Shearer

> I have to tell the old man about this thread, he built a pile of huts threw Nelson, central NI, Nelson lakes Cupola was one, said they were walking back up the lake, with a load of jelly and longer posts, when news came on the radio, that JFK was killed.
> 
> Think he spent  the sixty's, In nelson and the coast, building huts, and was part of the forestry crew, that started the swing bridge building, with the first test bridge in Lewis pass, know he surveyed and built, all the ones up the Ngarururoro, plus a few in Whakatane,  Got quite a few photos of the old huts, 
>  He's got sum good yarns, I know the Mokihinui river flat hut on the west coast, had no lining on the walls, cause they didn't get it moved off the flat, when the river started too flood, and it floated away.


A lot of hard work but he must have had a interesting time. Those two areas (CNI and now Nelson) and my "home" areas.
Cupola is awesome. Looking forward to getting back up there soon.

----------


## doinit

> Doinit- wondering whether FS didnt run out of Hut/Biv names to tack onto them back in the day.Your happy snap of that Stoney Creek Biv doesnt tally with the one I,m familiar with, talking about the Stoney Creek FS Biv on St.James. There's probably more than half a dozen Boundry Stream/Rocky Creek models out there


bluebaiter,, this biv is situated up Stoney crk in the lower Dobson valley,Winter mid 70's  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bos

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hasnt changed since last December 
 :Wink:

----------


## MSL

That was October last year, Ill definitely be going back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bluebaiter222

Lucky- NZFS didnt take over Noxious Animal Control til 1956 with the passing of that Act.Taking over from Internal Affairs Dept who previous operated out of seasonal tent camps in the main.FS immediately commenced constructing their animal control hut network so my best guess would be circa 1958-60ish

----------


## Lucky



----------


## Swanny

taken about 1974 Ahuahu valley. 
From memory was a derelict house. Mates black lab named Champ.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Attachment 137626
> Attachment 137627
> 
> Heres another couple.
> First one is what we used to call the Back hut on Ngamatea. Havent been back since 1976.
> Second one is below the Makirkiri flats at the back of Mangohane


Hard case as I fenced mangaohane for nearly 30 yrs and never made it right to the hut as always had something well before we got there.
Its nothing to sit on the top bluffs and watch 40 deer out on the horse clearings.
They knew they were safe as a good hike down to the creek and plenty up the top to ping!
We stayed alot in smythe's hut hunting or working and would often run into the Sturgeon brothers up there as well when they needed to restock the larder!
Happy times

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Attachment 138485taken about 1974 Ahuahu valley. 
> From memory was a derelict house. Mates black lab named Champ.


Thanks for that posting.
Hunted the Ahu Ahu Valley from 1967 onward for a few years until it got too well known. If it is the old house I remember it was on a reasonably large flat still clear of second growth. There was a stand of mature macrocarpas IIRC behing the house? There was an almost derelict swing bridge across to the flat. If it's the same house one end where the fireplace wasn't too bad, the other half not so habitable.

Almost got shot further up the main valley.  We were walking thru manuka and approaching the edge of a small clearing with exposed papa face. Dickhead on the other side of the stream fired a shot that slammed into the papa about 2 metres ahead of us. I immediately fired a shot into the air. Subsequent abuse of them ended up with no reply or apology. They had most likely come in from the road that ended way up the valley, not via the Wanganui River.

We used to cross the Wanganui River using a 2 man kyack which had its moments.

----------


## Murray N

I remember the old farm house and old man macrocarpa trees down the Ahu Ahu valley , we would come in from Kai Iwi and camp up stream on a small flat where the large creek entered on the left and did a few trips around 1970 , usually a few pigs and deer on the flats .some of the side creeks had good hunting ,had a few interesting moments with the wild cattle as well .

Many of the ridges had old fence lines totally overgrown with scrub , you had to feel for the farmer who had spent the best years of there life trying to make it , but like so many others had to eventually walk off there land .

----------


## scotty

found these pics from a few years ago

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Bealey Spur... a classic musterers' hut.

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk

----------


## doinit

First pic is The Rats nest..Greenstone.
Second pic is Steeles crk hut Greenstone.
An ol mate inside Cartwheel hut  Blue Mts.

----------


## Dundee

> Thats a shame ah. They get to a point where its either much needed maintenance or gone forever - the latter in this case
> I remember shooting 3 deer on the flats just above the hut with me old mate Vern Conchie


Hard case Vernon is my cousin,I helped with pest control with "Conk" on Mangohane Station when I stayed with him.

----------


## scotty



----------


## JessicaChen

I don't think this counts as a hut maybe? I found this last month in careys creek. I think someone was having a bit of 'bushcraft' fun there over the summer period. Probably not legal. Was a bit annoyed that it was built in an area I like to stalk for goats, but at least there was no trash. Not a single beer bottle or can to be found. It also rained soon after I found it so I enjoyed the shelter with a big spider.

----------


## Barry the hunter

man thats interesting I spent 8 years at lake as a ranger early 90,s  I knew of 4 private huts down the lake but not one under Panekiri

----------


## Barry the hunter

man that photo of Sids takes me back  Did a number of 3 month stints in there and Tewaiotukapiti culling for FS in early seventies

----------


## Pixie Z

@JessicaChen Carey’s is such a small block that there’s really no need to overnight in there. No idea why anyone would bother building a shelter in there. Hunted it heaps over the last 7-8yrs.

----------


## Pixie Z

Here’s a cool wee hut I’m sure some of you know. Built in 1920. Bunks are made of Manuka. Has a hefty hut book that goes back to the mid 1980s, even with people writing several pages per entry.

----------


## JessicaChen

> @JessicaChen Carey’s is such a small block that there’s really no need to overnight in there. No idea why anyone would bother building a shelter in there. Hunted it heaps over the last 7-8yrs.


This shelter is not far from a road (within 200m). So I would hazard a guess it was just for fun, and not for any practical reason such as an overnight stay. 
But yeah I like Carey's. Got a few goats in there, but feels a bit difficult sometimes due to thickness and steepness.

----------


## johnd

Looked through this thread again, and felt pleased I started it 4 years ago. Huts seem to be a trigger to many of our memories of areas and places we have hunted or been. Long may the venerable FS hut and its offspring live!

----------


## grandpamac

> Heres a cool wee hut Im sure some of you know. Built in 1920. Bunks are made of Manuka. Has a hefty hut book that goes back to the mid 1980s, even with people writing several pages per entry.
> 
> Attachment 202545


Almost as interesting as one of its builders Alex Shute, who lived there for some years. When it was built Alex was not long out of hospital after being wounded in WW1 when the hut was built. Alex (Alexander) was a thoroughly interesting chap who was likely most at peace at the hut. Lester Masters talks about him in Back Country Tales and wrote this about him.

Old Alex Shutewas a rabbiting man,
In the high lands of the Bay,
He'd pull your leg and drink your grog,
And yet you would want to stay,
With that old coot of a toughie Shute,
In the high lands of the Bay.

Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Scouser

Stayed here last saturday, Trig hut on the summit of the Hunua Ranges, awesome fireplace build into the natural rock, only two beds though....

----------


## Sidetrack

Anyone know if this hut in the Stafford still exists. Flew in around forty years ago and I think, from memory, it had a notice of destruction on it back then. Shot my first deer there and picked up a fawn so bit of a special memory for me.

----------


## NIMROD

> Heres a cool wee hut Im sure some of you know. Built in 1920. Bunks are made of Manuka. Has a hefty hut book that goes back to the mid 1980s, even with people writing several pages per entry.
> 
> Attachment 202545



And here it is "back in the day" long before DOC cut down Alex's pine trees and fruit trees

----------


## 7mmsaum

> And here it is "back in the day" long before DOC cut down Alex's pine trees and fruit trees
> 
> Attachment 204017



You need to start writing a book……..

----------


## tetawa

> And here it is "back in the day" long before DOC cut down Alex's pine trees and fruit trees
> 
> Attachment 204017


When "Bullers" were the norm.

----------


## matagouri

[QUOTE=Sidetrack;1352626]Anyone know if this hut in the Stafford still exists. Flew in around forty years ago and I think, from memory, it had a notice of destruction on it back then. Shot my first deer there and picked up a fawn so bit of a special memory for me.

No its been gone for a few years now, replaced by a flash doc hut... Have fond memories of that ole hut, so dark inside had to burn mossie coils for mossies 24hrs a day there....

----------


## HILLBILLYHUNTERS

Seeing this is about huts , do any of you gentlemen have any photos of shark tooth rock bivi up the Douglas River and 
the rock bivi lower Horace Walker , thanks ,

----------


## grandpamac

> And here it is "back in the day" long before DOC cut down Alex's pine trees and fruit trees
> 
> Attachment 204017


Greetings @NIMROD,
What fine young gentlemen, no prizes for who the middle one is, I am reasonably sure who the one on the right is but the one on the left has me stumped. Looks familiar but?
Regards Grandpamac.

----------


## Bobba

Reading throught this is really neat and got me thinking about old huts I'd been to. First to come to mind is Cone hut in the tararuas, shot my first deer on the way there in 93 or 94. Spooked my first deer in the dark that trip to, scared the shit out of me. Dad sent me down river to check the flats in the evening by myself, would of been 13-14. Nothing seen but stumbling back in the dark walked straight in to a deer. Will never forget that trip.

Quick Google says the hut is still there in its original totara slab construction.

----------


## Bobba

Cone hut. Pinched from Google.

----------


## sharps no 1

Like Sayers it had a totara shingle roof, leaks came with the territory. Both have a history that can't be matched by the huts built today.

----------


## grandpamac

Greetings All,
A few years ago I wrote a story for the NZ Guns and Hunting on an early walk into the now gone Lawrence Hut. In it I mentioned the Black Whare which we passed on the way in. I had not been able to find a photo of the hut until a friend gave me a slide showing it which was likely taken around 1960.
Lester Masters gives some info into its early history. It was built in the last two decades of the 1800's by a couple of men who were pit sawing timber in an adjacent patch of bush. They used timber sawn on site ant the interor was lined as you can see on the photo. Later the whare was used by staff on Waiwhare Station. During this time one of the staff was asked to turn out a mob of sheep into the Quarry padock. The gentleman, whose name was Hapi, so tasked heard Quarry as Whare and set out on what was a significant drive returning after dark to the relief of others who were organising a search party. Thereafter the whare was known as Happy Valley Hut for a time and the valley where it sits is known as Happy Valley. More recently some have called the hut Back Whare and the road close to its location is so named. I have looked for the hut recently but could find no trace. It was visible from the road up until the felling of the first rotation of pines around 2000.



Regards Grandpamac.

----------

